
I Was Rejected by Harvard, Stanford, Facebook and Google – my Notes on Failure - ted1618
https://medium.com/@teodor/i-was-rejected-by-harvard-stanford-facebook-and-google-my-notes-on-failure-5e84a2a12f2c
======
marcus_holmes
We also have to celebrate failure because if we don't we are left only hearing
success stories. This creates survivor bias, which stops us from understanding
how the process works.

It's like a research program where 90% of the experiments are discarded and
only results conforming to expectations are accepted. We cannot learn from
this program, it doesn't give us any understanding of what is being studied.
Any conclusions we draw from it will be false.

No understanding of the process leaves us concluding that it's all luck or
fate. We indulge in magical thinking about what we "deserve" or what we
"manifest".

People who succeed are held up as demigods, and their lives are faithfully
recorded and copied. We cargo-cult the success stories and try to emulate
them. And fail, silently.

We need to celebrate failure so we can understand it.

